# no puede/podrá hacer el viaje



## Choicy

Creo que mi cuñada, que vive en San Salvador no (puede o podrá) hacer el viaje porque ha estado muy enferma.

Pienso que es (podrá)???

Gracias


----------



## Galactica23

You are rigth once more!!! "podrá"


----------



## Choicy

thank you again! You are quick at responding.  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Galactica23

Any time, you said you had more questiones so I was waiting for them


----------



## kuevass

No estoy de acuerdo. Usar "puede" o "pueda" depende del contexto.
Si estas en el presente, es decir, si vas a comenzar el viaje ahora, la palabra correcta es "puede".
Pero si estas hablando del futuro, es decir, si para el comienzo del viaje aún (todavía) quedan días, o meses, o el tiempo que sea, la palabra correcta es "podrá". Además como dices al comienzo de la frase "Creo", al ser algo del futuro, al usar "podrá" estas expresando una posibilidad, es decir, puede que finalmente si vaya al viaje.

Es por eso que depende del contexto donde vaya esa frase.


----------



## Choicy

Tengo que usar el subjuntivo, indicativo o infinitivo según corresponda.  En esta oración me dan el verbo (poder).  Entonces pensé que podría ser (podrá) o (puede).  En este caso me parece que hablan del futuro.  El cuento es de unos padres que van a celebrar sus bodas de oro.


----------



## kuevass

Si hablan de futuro entonces lo correcto es "podrá".


----------



## ginhale

No entiendo porque no se puede usar "pueda" en este caso.


----------



## Irma2011

Creo que mi cuñada, que vive en San Salvador no (puede o podrá) hacer el viaje porque ha estado muy enferma.

Pienso que es (podrá)???

De las tres formas, sólo _'pueda'_ sería incorrecta. La oración principal tendría que ser negativa para poder utilizarse: 
_*'No* creo que *pueda* hacer el viaje'_
_'Creo que no *puede* hacer el viaje'_ expresa mayor seguridad en lo que se dice que _'Creo que no *podrá* hacer el viaje',_ depende de cómo se desarollen los acontecimientos. El presente siempre es más real que el futuro, porque es lógico que sea así, el futuro siempre es incierto, pero no importa si la acción está cercana o lejana. Ocurre lo mismo en inglés (corregidme si estoy equivocada, por favor):
_'I think she *can't* make the journey'_
_'I think she *won't be able to *make the journey'*'*_
Saludos.


----------



## feher_tbs

Supongo que *puede* funciona en tanto que haga alusión a la situación de la cuñada.
Es decir, no *puede *hacer un viaje si está enferma.

Aunque la variación es mínima, esta opción implicaría que el viaje está próximo a ocurrir.
(Me pregunto si ustilizar el futuro *podrá* implicaría que el viaje es un plan a largo plazo y, por lo tanto, la cuñada está verdaderamente grave.)


----------



## juandiego

ginhale said:


> No entiendo porque no se puede usar "pueda" en este caso.


Hi ginhale.

Probably because of the set expression _"creo que"_. It's one of those idioms (#1) that always triggers the indicative regardless, as it is in this context, that the general context is posing a doubt, what would ask for the subjunctive in normal circumstances. Its, say, literal meaning: _I do believe_, sets the grammar mood as something certain when in reality this idiom conveys no much more than possible: likely but not sure at all.

There are also examples just the other way around: stating facts under the influence of idioms that set the mood in the subjunctive; e.g.: _"parece mentira"_. For instance:
_Parece mentira que *esté* enferma_.
Here, there's no the slightest doubt about her physical state; in fact she's ill, but the main clause has previously set what is stated thereafter as something improbable, thus, grammatically requiring the subjunctive.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Irma2011

ginhale said:


> No entiendo por qué no se puede usar "pueda" en este caso.


_¿Por qué crees tú que sí se puede? _


----------



## Peterdg

Irma2011 said:


> _¿Por qué crees tú que sí se puede? _


Me temo que es por la manera en la que siguen enseñando el uso del subjuntivo en español. Ya sabes: si es _hipotétic_o, _incierto_, _dudable_ etc. hay que utilizar el subjuntivo. Claro está que este criterio no vale para nada para determinar si hay que utilizar el subjuntivo o no; en algunos casos sí, en otros no.

De este punto de vista, entiendo completamente el razonamiento del forero: "creo que no puede hacer el viaje": "lo creo", por eso, no estoy seguro, por eso, el subjuntivo. Encontrarás el mismo razonamiento con "supongo que" o "parece que" etc.

Tendrían que prohibir que los profesores que enseñan el español pronuncien la palabra _hipotético_ en relación con el subjuntivo.


----------



## Pinairun

Para concretar:

Creo que no puede... (Creo, con indicativo)
Creo que no podrá...

No creo que pueda... (No creo, con subjuntivo)


----------



## asm

Peterdg said:


> Tendrían que prohibir que los profesores que enseñan el español pronuncien la palabra _hipotético_ en relación con el subjuntivo.



¿Cuál sería la opción? Me interesa escuchar tu opinión. Sé que hay muchas formas que nos llevan al subjuntivo, pero los caso hipotéticos pueden incluirse, esgún entiendo.
Creo/no creo, etc siempre me han causado problemas, pero no veo alternativa ...

Gracias


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Me temo que es por la manera en la que siguen enseñando el uso del subjuntivo en español. Ya sabes: si es _hipotétic_o, _incierto_, _dudable_ etc. hay que utilizar el subjuntivo. Claro está que este criterio no vale para nada para determinar si hay que utilizar el subjuntivo o no; en algunos casos sí, en otros no.
> 
> De este punto de vista, entiendo completamente el razonamiento del forero: "creo que no puede hacer el viaje": "lo creo", por eso, no estoy seguro, por eso, el subjuntivo. Encontrarás el mismo razonamiento con "supongo que" o "parece que" etc.
> 
> Tendrían que prohibir que los profesores que enseñan el español pronuncien la palabra _hipotético_ en relación con el subjuntivo.


Sí, te doy toda la razón, Peter, es lo mismo que ocurre con las explicaciones que habitualmente se encuentran en los libros de texto de inglés sobre el uso de 'some', 'any', 'already', etc. Y es que se quiere simplificar en un afán de hacer las cosas más fáciles, cuando en realidad se hacen más difíciles porque uno luego se encuentra con casos que lo confunden.

El subjutivo español no es tema fácil, eso es cierto, y en un foro como éste no hay espacio material para explicarlo bien. He buscado 'subjuntivo español' en Google y creo que merece la pena ver algunos de los textos que lo tratan, por ejemplo, el primero que sale (hay muchos más, claro). Sólo he leído unos párrafos, pero parece que no está mal:

*EL SUBJUNTIVO ESPAÑOL COMO OPERADOR METALINGÜÍSTICO DE GESTIÓN DE ...*

Las personas que, como tú, tenéis las ideas claras sobre este asunto y no sois hablantes nativos de español, podéis explicarlo mejor que nosotros, así que.... te toca.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Irma2011 said:


> Sí, te doy toda la razón, Peter, es lo mismo que ocurre con las explicaciones que habitualmente se encuentran en los libros de texto de inglés sobre el uso de 'some', 'any', 'already', etc. Y es que se quiere simplificar en un afán de hacer las cosas más fáciles, cuando en realidad se hacen más difíciles porque uno luego se encuentra con casos que lo confunden.
> 
> El subjutivo español no es tema fácil, eso es cierto, y en un foro como éste no hay espacio material para explicarlo bien. He buscado 'subjuntivo español' en Google y creo que merece la pena ver algunos de los textos que lo tratan, por ejemplo, el primero que sale (hay muchos más, claro). Sólo he leído unos párrafos, pero parece que no está mal:
> 
> *EL SUBJUNTIVO ESPAÑOL COMO OPERADOR METALINGÜÍSTICO DE GESTIÓN DE ...*
> 
> Las personas que, como tú, tenéis las ideas claras sobre este asunto y no sois hablantes nativos de español, podéis explicarlo mejor que nosotros, así que.... te toca.



Muchas gracias por el enlace,
Saludos


----------



## Bandama

Choicy said:


> Creo que mi cuñada, que vive en San Salvador no (puede o podrá) hacer el viaje porque ha estado muy enferma.
> 
> Pienso que es (podrá)???
> 
> Gracias



Volviendo a la pregunta original. Creo que la respuesta es mucho más sencilla: el presente de indicativo en español tiene también función de futuro planeado. Por lo tanto, este tipo de frase es habitual* tanto en presente como en futuro*.

Esto ocurre especialmente (al igual que en inglés) con *los verbos modales*: "poder", "deber", "tener que", que *habitualmente se utilizan en presente de indicativo con sentido de futuro*, probablemente porque su enunciación supone necesariamente la idea de que estamos condicionando ya el acto futuro en el momento de hablar, es decir, no lo consideramos como una predicción sino como un plan impuesto por una información que ya conocemos en el presente (ahora sé que no puedo/que tengo, etc. que hacer algo en el futuro): 

_"María no puede venir a la fiesta mañana"  

"Tengo que ir a la embajada el miércoles"_


*Conclusión*: en la frase original, yo veo una pequeña diferencia de sentido al estar el verbo "poder" introducido por "creer":

_"Creo que mi cuñada no puede hacer el viaje"_ = 

(Los datos del presente, su reciente enfermedad, me llevan a pensar que ha decidido no ir de viaje/ que es su estado actual le es imposible viajar)

_"Creo que mi cuñada no podrá hacer el viaje"_ =

(Los datos del presente, su reciente enfermedad, me llevan a predecir que le será imposible hacer el viaje).

Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

asm said:


> ¿Cuál sería la opción? Me interesa escuchar tu opinión. Sé que hay muchas formas que nos llevan al subjuntivo, pero los caso hipotéticos pueden incluirse, según entiendo.
> Creo/no creo, etc siempre me han causado problemas, pero no veo alternativa ...
> 
> Gracias





Irma2011 said:


> Y es que se quiere simplificar en un afán de hacer las cosas más fáciles, cuando en realidad se hacen más difíciles porque uno luego se encuentra con casos que lo confunden.
> 
> *El subjutivo español no es tema fácil, eso es cierto*, ...
> 
> *EL SUBJUNTIVO ESPAÑOL COMO OPERADOR METALINGÜÍSTICO DE GESTIÓN DE ...*
> 
> Las personas que, como tú, tenéis las ideas claras sobre este asunto y no sois hablantes nativos de español, podéis explicarlo mejor que nosotros, así que.... te toca.


Pues es mi tema predilecto

El artículo que puso Irma (no lo he leído por completo) pone en clara evidencia que las opiniones tradicionales sobre el subjuntivo no funcionan en cuanto a la decisión entre un modo u otro. En mi opinión, las teorías sintéticas no pueden funcionar. (Con "teorías sintéticas" quiero decir teorías que intentan explicar el uso de los modos con rasgos típicos de estos (como, por ejemplo, irrealidad, incertidumbre, hipótesis etc.); una teoría sintética se opone a una teoría analítica que explicaré más adelante).

Una teoría sintética no puede funcionar por el simple hecho que el uso de los modos no es homogéneo en el ámbito hispanohablante. Por ejemplo: (digo México, pero también vale en otras partes de AL)

No sé si vengo/vendré (España)
No sé si vengo/venga (*) (México)

Nunca creí que sobreviviera (España)
Nunca creí que sobreviviría(*)/sobreviviera (México; con matiz diferente entre los dos modos)

Me molesta que fumes (España)
Me molesta que fumas(*)/fumes (México; también con matiz diferente)

Las opciones con (*) normalmente no se utilizan en España (e incluso, muchos las considerarán inaceptables).

En mi opinión, sólo una teoría analítica puede funcionar aquí. Es decir que, en la decisión del modo, la primera cosa para considerar es la estructura sintáctica en la que aparece el verbo en cuestión. Después, *dentro de los límites de la estructura sintáctica*, hay que considerar la semántica. En este post propongo una base de partida (es en inglés, lo siento).

Así, en subordinadas sustantivas (subordinadas que desempeñan el papel de sujeto o de objeto directo de un verbo principal), el verbo en la subordinada va en el subjuntivo si el verbo principal expresa, por ejemplo, un juicio personal. Así se dice "Es una vergënza que la casa esté sucia". ("que la casa esté sucia" es el sujeto de "es una vergüenza")

Pero, en una subordinada adjetiva, esto ya no funciona. "Es una vergüenza lo sucia que est*á* la casa". ("que est*á* la casa" es una subordinada adjetiva con "lo").

Pues aquí no es el lugar para desarrollar una teoría completa; sólo quiero indicar cuál, en mi opinión, es el método a seguir en la enseñanza de los modos del verbo. Éste también es el método al que se adhiere "El subjuntivo, valores y usos" de J. Borrego, J.G. Asencio y E. Prieto y, en su estela, también la NGLE.

En cuanto a las teorías sintéticas, existen otras que la de "hipótesis, irrealidad, incertidumbre ...". Por ejemplo la teoría de la declaración (indicativo)/no-declaración (subjuntivo) de Ruiz Campillo y otras similares (afirmación-aserción ...). Aquí podéis leer un hilo dedicado a este tema y aquí un artículo que lo trata en más detalle. Si se necesita una teoría para indicar la índole del subjuntivo, esta teoría me parece ser más coherente que las otras pero, otra vez, como ya expuesto arriba, no puede servir para decidir entre los modos en todos los casos.

Un cordial saludo,

Peter


----------



## asm

Peterdg said:


> la NGLE.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter


Qué es la NGLE?


----------



## Peterdg

asm said:


> Qué es la NGLE?


Perdón La "Nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE.


----------



## asm

Peterdg said:


> Perdón La "Nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE.




Gracias, pensaba que solo los americanos hablan con acrónimos.


----------



## Bandama

Una aclaración a Peterdg sobre el uso en España (para enriquecer aún más su amplio conocimiento del subjuntivo):



Peterdg said:


> No sé si vengo/vendré (España)
> También posible: "vendría" (No sé si Pedro vendría en esas condiciones)
> No sé si vengo/venga (*) (México)
> "No sé si + subjuntivo", aunque no se oye hoy en día, se reconoce en España como lenguaje arcaizante.
> 
> Nunca creí que sobreviviera (España)
> Nunca creí que sobreviviría(*)/sobreviviera (México; con matiz diferente entre los dos modos)
> Esta diferencia también existe en España:
> No dije que el examen sería fácil (estilo indirecto de "No dije: el examen será fácil")
> No dije que el examen fuera fácil (pasado de "No digo que el examen sea fácil")
> Nunca creí que Pedro matara a su padre (nunca creí que, en su día, él lo hiciera)
> Nunca creí que mataría a su padre (nunca creí que terminaría matando a su padre)
> Otros ejemplos normales al oído español:
> "Nunca imanginé que mi suegra viviría tantos años".
> "Nunca pensé que acabaría trabajando en la construcción".
> 
> Me molesta que fumes (España)
> Me molesta que fumas(*)/fumes (México; también con matiz diferente)
> También posible en España, excepcionalmente:
> -¿Qué es exactamente lo que te molesta de mí?
> -Me molestan muchas cosas: que fumas como un carretero, que te pasas la vida dando consejos, que comes como un marrano.... (Se trataría de un indicativo "informativo").
> 
> Las opciones con (*) normalmente no se utilizan en España (e incluso, muchos las considerarán inaceptables).
> 
> Peter


----------



## SevenDays

ginhale said:


> No entiendo porque no se puede usar "pueda" en este caso.



A mi entender, se puede usar "pueda". Pero vamos por parte.

La afirmación expresa certidumbre y va con el indicativo:
_Sé que mi cuñada, que vive en San Salvador, puede/podrá hacer el viaje_ (_a pesar de que ha estado enferma_)
La negación también expresa certidumbre y también va con el indicativo:
_Sé que mi cuñada no puede/podrá hacer el viaje porque ha estado enferma_
(Usar el subjuntivo sería ilógico porque estaríamos contradiciendo la certidumbre de la afirmación/negación.)
La duda va con el subjuntivo:
_Dudo que mi cuñada pued*a* hacer el viaje_

"Creer" no expresa ni _afirmación_ ni _negación_ (certidumbre), y tampoco _duda_. "Creer" significa "tener por cierto algo que el entendimiento no alcanza o que no está comprobado o demostrado", según la RAE. Si no está _comprobado_, no puede haber _certidumbre_. Con el indicativo estamos más cerca de la certidumbre (_creo que mi cuñada puede/podrá hacer el viaje_;_ creo que mi cuñada no puede/podrá hacer el viaje_); con el subjuntivo, más lejos (_creo que mi cuñada pued*a* hacer el viaje_; _creo que mi cuñada no pued*a* hacer el viaje_). Ahora bien, para muchos, "creer" tiene un sentido afirmativo que indica algo como verdadero, cierto, a pesar de no estar comprobado, y por lo tanto rechazan el subjuntivo. Pero cabe mencionar que no estamos negando “creer” sino “poder”, de ahí la alternancia indicativo-subjuntivo. El modo en la subordinada no hace más que expresar lo cerca (indicativo) o distante (subjuntivo) que nos _*sentimos*_ de la certidumbre aludida, pero no establecida, por el verbo “creer”. La elección del modo en la subordinada, por lo tanto, representa algo más _*psicológico*_ que _*gramatical*_.

Hay otro detalle bastante curioso. “Creer” también es sinónimo de “temer”, como puedes ver aquí. _Temer_ expresa emoción, lo que admite el subjuntivo:
_temo que mi cuñada no pueda hacer el viaje_
Si “creer” es sinónimo de “temer”, entonces  “creer” también expresa emoción, y también acepta el subjuntivo:
_Creo_ (_temo_) _que mi cuñada no pueda hacer el viaje_
Digo que es curioso porque yo, a primera vista, no usaría “creer” con el sentido de “temer”, pero, bueno, ahí está lo que dice la Academia: “creer” y “temer” son sinónimos. 

Sí, se puede usar “pueda”, pero quizás no sea lo más común, como te habrás dado cuenta leyendo los comentarios de este hilo.

Hope this makes sense…

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

SevenDays said:


> A mi entender, se puede usar "pueda".


Pues no quería yo tocar esta *remotísima*, por no decir inexistente, posibilidad para no complicar más las cosas a los hablantes no nativos, a los que ya bastantes quebraderos de cabeza da el uso del modo subjuntivo en español (tampoco son mancos los verbos modales en inglés y pienso que hay bastantes similitudes que aún se nos pasan por alto muchas veces).

Vayamos también por partes:



SevenDays said:


> La afirmación expresa certidumbre y va con el indicativo:
> _Sé que mi cuñada, que vive en San Salvador, puede/podrá hacer el viaje_ (_a pesar de que ha estado enferma_)
> La negación también expresa certidumbre y también va con el indicativo:
> _Sé que mi cuñada no puede/podrá hacer el viaje porque ha estado enferma_
> (Usar el subjuntivo sería ilógico porque estaríamos contradiciendo la certidumbre de la afirmación/negación.)


Totalmente de acuerdo



SevenDays said:


> La duda va con el subjuntivo:
> _Dudo que mi cuñada pued*a* hacer el viaje_


Totalmente de acuerdo.


SevenDays said:


> "Creer" no expresa ni _afirmación_ ni _negación_ (certidumbre), y tampoco _duda_. "Creer" significa "tener por cierto algo que el entendimiento no alcanza o que no está comprobado o demostrado", según la RAE. Si no está _comprobado_, no puede haber _certidumbre_. Con el indicativo estamos más cerca de la certidumbre (_creo que mi cuñada puede/podrá hacer el viaje_;_ creo que mi cuñada no puede/podrá hacer el viaje_); con el subjuntivo, más lejos (_creo que mi cuñada pued*a* hacer el viaje_; _creo que mi cuñada no pued*a* hacer el viaje_). Ahora bien, para muchos, "creer" tiene un sentido afirmativo que indica algo como verdadero, cierto, a pesar de no estar comprobado, y por lo tanto rechazan el subjuntivo. Pero cabe mencionar que no estamos negando “creer” sino “poder”, de ahí la alternancia indicativo-subjuntivo.


Si la negación es la razón (‘de ahí’) para la alternancia de los dos modos, ¿por qué uno de tus ejemplos anteriores es “_creo que mi cuñada pued*a* hacer el viaje”, __donde principal y subordinada son afirmativas?_


SevenDays said:


> Hay otro detalle bastante curioso. “Creer” también es sinónimo de “temer”, como puedes ver aquí.


Lo he visto, dice lo siguiente:
*temer.*
(Del lat. _timēre_).
*1. *tr. Tener a alguien o algo por objeto de temor.
*2. *tr. Recelar un daño, en virtud de fundamento antecedente. _Temo que vendrán mayores males._
*3. *tr. *Sospechar, creer.* _Temo que sea más antiguo de lo que parece._U. t. c. prnl.
*4. *intr. Sentir temor. _Temo por mis hijos._
_Real__ Academia Española_


SevenDays said:


> _Temer_ expresa emoción, lo que admite el subjuntivo:_temo que mi cuñada no pueda hacer el viaje_


Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo.


SevenDays said:


> Si “creer” es sinónimo de “temer”, entonces “creer” también expresa emoción, y también acepta el subjuntivo: _Creo_ (_temo_) _que mi cuñada no pueda hacer el viaje._
> Digo que es curioso porque yo, a primera vista, no usaría “creer” con el sentido de “temer”, pero, bueno, ahí está lo que dice la Academia: “creer” y “temer” son sinónimos.


De la definición que da la Academia de “temer” no se desprende que sea sinónimo de “creer”, sólo que en unas de sus acepciones puede asemejársele en significado, pero con su propio matiz, como suele ocurrir con los ‘sinónimos’. Por ejemplo, no creo que se pueda colegir de esa entrada del diccionario que “creer” exprese emoción, no se me ocurre ningún caso en que lo haga, me gustaría ver ejemplos que contradigan lo que estoy diciendo.
En la "Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española” (punto 25.letra?) se dice que se pueden documentar frases del tipo _“Pienso que pueda influir”_ (no recuedo exactamente la que citan ni su autor porque no tengo a mano el diccionario en este momento). El verbo principal es ‘pensar’, no ‘creer’. Se me ocurren dos observaciones al respecto:
1. En esta frase se ha empleado el verbo ‘_pensar’_, que, no sé si estaréis de acuerdo conmigo, tiene más carga de ‘subjetividad’ que el verbo ‘creer’.
2. La propia Academia (o Academias) dicen en ese mismo punto que este uso del subjuntivo se ha encontrado (no se entiende ‘se encuentra’, porque se trata de casos muy aislados) con el verbo ‘poder’ en la subordinada, *nunca* con otros verbos: *_“Pienso que influya”_ (el asterisco que utilizan así lo señala) no se dice ni se ha dicho ni escrito nunca, ni de forma esporádica ni de forma habitual. Y menos con el verbo ‘_creer’_.


SevenDays said:


> Sí, se puede usar “pueda”, pero quizás no sea lo más común, como te habrás dado cuenta leyendo los comentarios de este hilo.


Creo que no sólo no es lo más común, por lo que yo sé, ni siquiera está documentado.
Pero la polémica es una de las cosas que más sentido da a este foro. Lo malo es el poco tiempo de que disponemos normalmente para dedicarle más atención.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Seven Days.

Si yo escuchara _"Creo que pued*a* ir"_, supongo que me lo tomaría bien como un error o como una alteración agramatical intencionada para connotar más incertidumbre de la que ya aporta _creo_; me sonaría muy raro desde luego.

En mi opinión, _"creo que"_ coloca siempre el modo en indicativo porque, según la propia definición del DRAE que aportas, da por cierto lo que se dice a continuación, independientemente de la seguridad que se tenga sobre su certeza. O sea, denota certeza aunque connote en última instancia alguna incertidumbre. Por esto último, tienes razón que nadie entiende que cuando su interlocutor emplea el _creo que_, vaya a tener que ser necesariamente así sino que se trata de su valoración personal del asunto; valoración que, no obstante, desde su punto de vista es una especie de sentencia y que por tanto se enuncia en positivo —no dubitativo—; para él eso es así, no tal vez sea así.

A mi modo de ver, la única manera de que se pudiera utilizar el subjuntivo sería introducir algo que contrarrestara precisamente esa certeza que denota el _creo que_; por ejemplo: _"Creo que tal vez pued*a* ir"_. Curiosamente, para afirmar lo contrario, este mismo efecto se consigue negando el _creo_: _"No creo que pued*a* ir"_, que solemos hacer semánticamente equivalente (otros contextos y matices* al margen) a: _"Creo que *no* puede ir"_, aunque este último sigue sin admitir el subjuntivo por la misma razón que expuse en el párrafo anterior.

Esto último de que el _creo que_ y el _no creo que_ requieran distinto modo de conjugación de la subordinada, puede resultar en principio bastante desconcertante desde este enfoque de oposición entre certeza e incertidumbre. Supongo que la solución está en admitir que la negación del _creo que_ no tiene la capacidad de transmitir a la subordinada la simple negación de lo que enuncia ésta, sino que lo que en realidad transmite es su más literal sentido de _NO doy por cierto que_, o sea, una incertidumbre más parecida a la que consigue un _tal vez_ o un _quizás_ que sí (también) requerirían el subjuntivo. Así (*):
Creo que puede ir — Doy por cierto el que puede ir (Certeza-indicativo)
Creo que no puede ir — Doy por cierto el que no puede ir (Certeza-indicativo)
No creo que pued*a* ir — No doy por cierto el que puede ir (Incertidumbre-subjuntivo)


----------



## SevenDays

Hola 

Primero que nada, un _mea culpa_. Irma, al escribir y editar al mismo tiempo, no me di cuenta de que había cometido un error. Lo que quise decir es:
_Pero cabe mencionar que el modo en la subordinada no hace más que expresar lo cerca (indicativo) o distante (subjuntivo) que nos sentimos de la certidumbre aludida, pero no establecida, por el verbo "creer", de ahí la alternancia indicativo-subjuntivo. La elección del modo en la subordinada, por lo tanto, representa algo más psicológico que gramatical_.

Me parece que la raiz del asunto tiene que ver con la naturaleza del verbo "creer". (1) "Creer" puede tener un aspecto aseverativo (verbo de afirmación), lo cual exige el indicativo en la subordinada: _creo que puede_, _creo que no puede_. Pero tal afirmación es atenuada; no está a la par con "saber". Si hay que desmantelar una bomba atómica que está a punto de estallar, y alguien me dice "sé que puedo hacerlo", y otro "creo que puedo hacerlo", bueno, optaré por el que "sabe" ( y ojalá que sea MacGyver). Es la débil afirmación de "creer" lo que permite el subjuntivo (obviamente sin descartar el indicativo). Dándome una vuelta por el internet me encontré con esto, que lo dice en inglés con claridad: _noncategorical assertion._ _Creo que pueda ser posible_. Spot on. (Y por lo tanto, juandiego, no encuentro nada malo con _creo que pueda ir_). En su _Curso Superior de Sintaxis Expañola_, Samuel Gili Gay dice, en al apartado 109: _La negación y la afirmación (certidumbre) exigen el verbo subordinado en indicativo. La duda y la ignorancia (incertidumbre), en subjuntivo. Las zonas intermedias se expresan en indicativo o en subjuntivo, según el matiz predominante_. (Y a mi entender, "creer" puede caer plenamente en esa zona intermedia.)
(2) "Creer" también expresa una opinión. Una opinión, concebida en nuestra mente, es real y exige el indicativo: _creo que puede ir_. (3) Asimismo, "creer" tiene un sentido de _expectación_ que refleja nuestra _expectativa _por algo que va a ocurrir en un futuro cercano. Pero el futuro aún no ha ocurrido, y por lo tanto, es *irreal*; de ahí que tenga una afinididad con el subjuntivo: _creo que pued*a* ir_. (Claro, podemos decir _creo que tal vez pueda ir_, como ha dicho juandiego. El adverbio de duda "tal vez" induce el subjuntivo en la subordinana. Pero sin "tal vez", el subjuntivo es inducido por la actitud del que habla). _Afirmación_, _opinión_, _expectación_; son valoraciones psicológicas expresadas con el modo correpondiente. Es algo totalmente subjetivo, sin nada de automático.

Ahora bien, no puedo ignorar otras opiniones. Tomado de _Fundamentos de Sintaxis Formal_, de Ignacio Bosque, p. 662-664:
_10.5.3 La Selección del subjuntivo
1. Predicados no asertivos. La distinción asertino/no asertivo se basa en la capacidad que tienen ciertos predicados de afirmar o aseverar hechos o creencias. Son predicados asertivos los que introducen aseveraciones o aserciones. Estos predicados seleccionan obligatoriamente indicativo:
Pepé cree que llegará (*llegue) tarde.

2. Predicados no verídicos o no factuales. (Son) los predicados que expresan duda, incertidumbre, deseo, necesidad, mandato etc. ... que, bien cuestionan que el complemento que seleccionan sea verdadero (los predicados de duda o incertidumbre) o bien lo presentan como algo no realizado (los predicados volitivos y los de mandato):
Duda que llegues a coronel

No encaja exactamente en esta pauta el verbo "creer", que se construye en el español general de hoy en indicativo, pero sí lo hace el que se construya con subjuntivo en italiano, en español antiguo y en ciertas variedades  del español de América._

Bueno, al fin y al cabo, parece que todo esto se reduce a "ciertas variedades del español de América"; o sea, un _regionalismo_. Ugh. Como que nos lavamos las manos del tema, sin indagar el porqué de ciertas construcciones.

_Creo que pued*a*_
Sí, se puede usar “pueda”, pero quizás no sea lo más común; quizás sea rarísimo; quizás sea un regionalismo. Pero, ¿será un error gramatical?  

Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## Irma2011

Gracias por tu extensa y bien formulada explicación/aclaración de este tema. ‘Creo que ‘*tengas’* razón’. ¿Aceptarías aquí el subjuntivo? Parece que no se encuentra ningún ejemplo como éste documentado, ni tampoco se oye nunca, porque el hablante considera que el verbo ‘creer’ está, como tú dices, mucho más cerca de la aseveración que de la incertidumbre. 
Tendría sentido decir que una frase como la que inició este hilo se podría presentar como: _“creo que no *puede/podrá/pueda* hacer el viaje”_(1), pero únicamente porque el verbo ‘poder’ aquí tendría un carácter modal (aún así habría escasísimos casos registrados, uno el que señalé a medias, pero di la fuente, en mi anterior mensaje).

Si al verbo ‘creer’ le sigue uno que no sea ‘poder’, no se utiliza nunca el subjuntivo.

Así es como lo veo y oigo usado siempre por hablantes españoles.

Pero desde luego el subjuntivo creo que enriquece y eleva la lengua, de eso no hay duda, y creo que tenemos suerte de que sea tan popular y variado en la nuestra.
¡Ah! se me olvidaba, te preguntas si sería un error gramatical. Hasta ahí no me atrevo a opinar, supongo que resultaría un uso más lógico que, por ejemplo, el doblar innecesariamente el género, 'el/la, los/las', como se está haciendo a cada momento, o no acentuar sólo, o algunas otras cosas más. 

(1) Choicy decía: “Tengo que usar el subjuntivo, indicativo o infinitivo según corresponda”, así que el autor de ese ejercicio lo tenía claro, o uno u otro, pero ya sé que en los libros de texto no todo es riguroso.

No es tema fácil la gramática. Siempre creí que la ingeniería, por ejemplo, era mucho más complicada, pero ayer me consultaron algo sencillísimo unos amigos de la Escuela de Telecomunicaciones, y me encontré con que tenían grandes problemas para entender los conceptos 'objeto directo', 'infirecto', etc. Zapatero a tus zapatos, supongo.
Saludos, Sevendays, y todos los demás.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Seven Days.

Felicitaciones por tu argumentación. Me has hecho reflexionar sobre si en última instancia se puede o debe estimar incorrecto el subjuntivo tras _"creo que"_ en positivo, sin negación previa, por muy arrollador que sea el uso del indicativo tras dicha expresión.

Creo que tienes razón. ¿Por qué no se le puede aplicar incertidumbre a su subordinada si realmente todos sabemos que la aporta en determinados (muchos) contextos y además queremos ponerla en evidencia si el restante contexto no lo impide? ¿Sólo porque no es lo más común? 

He hecho una pequeña investigación sobre esto último de su incidencia. He metido en el buscador de Google _"creo que pued*a*"_ (entrecomillado y eliminando _lyrics_ y _letra_ porque hay una canción por ahí con muchos resultados) y he comprobado cuantas veces aparecía previamente negada (no, ni, tampoco) y cuanta veces aparece tal cual en positivo. He analizado los primeros 200 resultados y he encontrado sólo 6 casos (2 de ellos sin confirmación por problemas del enlace) en los que estaba en positivo. Podemos decir que la incidencia del subjuntivo en este caso es entorno al *2,5%*.

El resultado en cualquier caso es relevante y debe ser tenido en cuenta especialmente por los hablantes no nativos para que no se sientan libres de utilizarlo indistintamente. Además en esos casos era también perfectamente posible el indicativo.

No obstante, en mi opinión, los excepcionales resultados en positivo son buenos; no suenan a inaceptables ni mucho menos. Aquí os dejo los que me parecen adecuados para apoyar esta idea:

Mi hermano es alcohólico y *creo que pueda* tener esquizofrenia.

"No creo que una película como Babel vaya a hacer que George Bush cambie de idea y ya no haga un muro o que toda una administración de los EE.UU. vayan a querer cambiar, no lo creo. *Sí creo que pueda* afectar, que pueda transformar la manera de ver al mexicano y al latinoamericano de la población estadounidense en general", dijo Barraza.

Compartía esa manía contigo hasta que me la crucé en Aída. Nunca he seguido la serie pero hace un par de meses vi algunos episodios sueltos en una tarde de reposiciones en Factoría de Ficción y Miren Ibarguren pasó a resultarme realmente simpática. Nada que ver con la imagen que tenía de su personaje fulanesco (y de ella) en Escenas de matrimonio, y después de lo visto *me creo que pueda* dar muy buenos momentos.

Yo no se que es lo que va a suceder, aun no nos lo han comunicado, pero desde que todo esto empezó hace 4 semanas, siempre he creido que algo iba a ocurrir, que alguien importante vendría, o alguna cumbre iba a haber, o gran manifestación, o yo que se, pero después de leer los post de anoche algo se encendió en mi cabeza y *creo que pueda* darse la posibilidad de que el hecho de que nos estén preparando y lo que vaticinan tochovista-Ironlady tenga algún hilo de unión.


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> Hola Seven Days.





juandiego said:


> Felicitaciones por tu argumentación. Me has hecho reflexionar sobre si en última instancia se puede o debe estimar incorrecto el *subjuntivo* *tras "creo que"* en positivo, sin negación previa, por muy arrollador que sea el uso del indicativo tras dicha expresión.
> He hecho una pequeña investigación sobre esto último de su incidencia. He metido en el buscador de Google _"creo que pued*a*"_ (entrecomillado y eliminando _lyrics_ y _letra_ porque hay una canción por ahí con muchos resultados) y he comprobado cuantas veces aparecía previamente negada (no, ni, tampoco) y cuanta veces aparece tal cual en positivo. He analizado los primeros 200 resultados y he encontrado sólo 6 casos (2 de ellos sin confirmación por problemas del enlace) en los que estaba en positivo. Podemos decir que la incidencia del subjuntivo en este caso es entorno al *2,5%*.



 
Tú lo has dicho, juandiego, has buscado _"creo que *pueda*_", con el verbo *'poder'*. Eso lo admite y lo documenta la Real Academia, en contadísimas ocasiones, pero ha habido esas ocasiones. Pero ¿lo has encontrado con otros verbos, como en "_creo que su marido **haga* hoy la comida", o "creo que **no* *nombren* a los nuevos cargos hasta octubre"_? Si no se puede, entonces creo que **cometamos* un error si decimos que _'creo que'_ puede ir seguido de subjuntivo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola de nuevo.

Bueno, he vuelto a cambiar de opinión o mejor dicho matizarla al respecto de otros verbos. Estoy de acuerdo con Irma que salvo con _poder_, yo diría que es imposible el subjuntivo tras "creer que", aún incluso con otros verbos modales como _tener, haber, deber, estar_ y _ser_ que suelen seguir a esta construcción.

He hecho la misma búsqueda en Google con esos verbos para ver si encontraba algún ejemplo convincente y sencillamente no aparecen resultados de la construcción en positivo, ni aún incluso intentando centrar la búsqueda en páginas de un mayor registro cultural.

Tal vez la razón de por qué con el verbo _poder_ sí sea extrañamente posible el subjuntivo, sea por su propia connotación de probabilidad que se opone a, o contrarresta, la firmeza aseverativa gramatical del _creer que_. Desde luego en los cuatro ejemplos anteriores entiendo yo que esto es así.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Irma2011

juandiego said:


> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> Bueno, he vuelto a cambiar de opinión o mejor dicho matizarla al respecto de otros verbos. Estoy de acuerdo con Irma que salvo con _poder_, yo diría que es imposible el subjuntivo tras "creer que", aún incluso con otros verbos modales como _tener, haber, deber, estar_ y _ser_ que suelen seguir a esta construcción.
> 
> He hecho la misma búsqueda en Google con esos verbos para ver si encontraba algún ejemplo convincente y sencillamente no aparecen resultados de la construcción en positivo, ni aún incluso intentando centrar la búsqueda en páginas de un mayor registro cultural.
> 
> Tal vez la razón de por qué con el verbo _poder_ sí sea extrañamente posible el subjuntivo, sea por su propia connotación de probabilidad que se opone a, o contrarresta, la firmeza aseverativa gramatical del _creer que_. Desde luego en los cuatro ejemplos anteriores entiendo yo que esto es así.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Gracias por la exhaustiva y supongo que muy trabajosa búsqueda, juandiego. Me asombra tu interés por las cosas, al menos en este terreno, y tu capacidad para investigarlas. Tu colaboración es valiosísima.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## SevenDays

Hola

_Creo que_ (indicativo)/_no creo que_ (subjuntivo). No me opongo a decir que es lo más natural, y que quizás representa la normal del españo actual. Tomado de _Hablar y escribir correctamente_, de Leonardo Gómez Torrego, p. 510: _Con los verbos creer, pensar y parecer en forma afirmativa se usa siempre el verbo subordinado en indicativo, si están en forma negativa, este se empleará en subjuntivo._ Pero hay excepciones, como ya hemos visto, y tal excepciones, a pesar de estar al margen de la norma establecida por Gómez Torrego y otros, no están al margen del lenguaje. 
Irma, me has dejado pensando con "si al verbo 'creer le sigue uno que no sea poder, no se utiliza nunca el subjuntivo". Está a la par con lo que dice Gómez Torrego. Pero me queda dando vueltas en la cabeza lo que dice Gili Gaya: _Entre la afirmación y le negación, pasando por la duda absoluta, hay una gradación indefinible, de la cual es signo linguístico, para el que habla y el que escucha, el modo en que cada caso se prefiera._
Siguiendo la pauta de juandiego, he buscado "creo que tenga" y me he encontrado con "*no* creo que tenga", "*ni* creo que tenga" etc. Pero, me pregunté, ¿que pasaría si reemplazo "sí" por "no"? Encontré lo siguiente:

_La relación entre lo escrito y la lectura de los cronistas españoles no sólo de la conquista, sino de los posteriores, *sí creo que tenga* importancia. A mí me parece que los cronistas españoles son los mejores escritores que haya tenido..._ (Juan Rulfo, de Arturo Vital Díaz, 2004).

_No se si valga mucho lo que yo diga, pero lo que se recoge aquí de los demás, *sí creo que tenga* interés._  (La era de Trujillo, Pedro González-Blanco, 1955).

_Si analizamos la obra de sus últimos años, cuando produce más escritos, cuando comparte con Bolívar el proceso de fundar Repúblicas, yo *si creo que tenga* pensamientos políticos._ (Habla el comandante, Hugo Chávez Frías, Agustín Blanco Muñoz, 1998).

Entiendo perfectamente el uso del subjuntivo con "creeo que + tener": atenuamos la supuesta certidumbre de "sí", inclinándonos a la duda, pero sin abandonar la "certeza" de lo que se dice. Son los matices que permiten los modos, y los modos, no nos olvidemos, representa la actitud del hablante. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Irma2011

SevenDays said:


> Hola





SevenDays said:


> _Creo que_ (indicativo)/_no creo que_ (subjuntivo). No me opongo a decir que es lo más natural, y que quizás representa la normal del españo actual. Tomado de _Hablar y escribir correctamente_, de Leonardo Gómez Torrego, p. 510: _Con los verbos creer, pensar y parecer en forma afirmativa se usa siempre el verbo subordinado en indicativo, si están en forma negativa, este se empleará en subjuntivo._ Pero hay excepciones, como ya hemos visto, y tal excepciones, a pesar de estar al margen de la norma establecida por Gómez Torrego y otros, no están al margen del lenguaje.
> Irma, me has dejado pensando con "si al verbo 'creer le sigue uno que no sea poder, no se utiliza nunca el subjuntivo". Está a la par con lo que dice Gómez Torrego. Pero me queda dando vueltas en la cabeza lo que dice Gili Gaya: _Entre la afirmación y le negación, pasando por la duda absoluta, hay una gradación indefinible, de la cual es signo linguístico, para el que habla y el que escucha, el modo en que cada caso se prefiera._
> Siguiendo la pauta de juandiego, he buscado "creo que tenga" y me he encontrado con "*no* creo que tenga", "*ni* creo que tenga" etc. Pero, me pregunté, ¿que pasaría si reemplazo "sí" por "no"? Encontré lo siguiente:
> 
> _La relación entre lo escrito y la lectura de los cronistas españoles no sólo de la conquista, sino de los posteriores, *sí creo que tenga* importancia. A mí me parece que los cronistas españoles son los mejores escritores que haya tenido..._ (Juan Rulfo, de Arturo Vital Díaz, 2004).
> 
> _No se si valga mucho lo que yo diga, pero lo que se recoge aquí de los demás, *sí creo que tenga* interés._ (La era de Trujillo, Pedro González-Blanco, 1955).
> 
> _Si analizamos la obra de sus últimos años, cuando produce más escritos, cuando comparte con Bolívar el proceso de fundar Repúblicas, yo *si creo que tenga* pensamientos políticos._ (Habla el comandante, Hugo Chávez Frías, Agustín Blanco Muñoz, 1998).
> 
> Entiendo perfectamente el uso del subjuntivo con "creeo que + tener": atenuamos la supuesta certidumbre de "sí", inclinándonos a la duda, pero sin abandonar la "certeza" de lo que se dice. Son los matices que permiten los modos, y los modos, no nos olvidemos, representa la actitud del hablante.
> 
> Saludos a todos


Hola, Sevendays. Puede ser que haya personas a las que guste utilizar el subjuntivo después de expresiones como 'creo que' o 'me parece que' porque piensen que eso añade un matiz sugerente a la frase y ¿por qué no lo van a utilizar? El subjuntivo es un recurso precioso que tenemos en español. Pero los casos que citas no demuestran la aceptación de su uso, aparte de gustos personales, en estos casos concretos porque en ellos se está expresando una opinión que rebate (incluso se podría decir a veces ‘niega’) otra expresada con anterioridad y ahí, sí tiene sentido el subjuntivo:
_“La relación entre lo escrito y la lectura de los cronistas españoles *sí creo que tenga* importancia*”* __(es decir, ‘no creo que (lo que sea que se haya dicho antes) _*sea*_ importante, pero _*sí creo que esto lo sea’*_). _
_“*No sé si *_*valga*_ mucho lo que yo diga, pero lo que se recoge aquí de los demás, *sí creo que *_*tenga*_ interés”__ (aquí tenemos explícita la ‘valoración’ anterior)_
“…._cuando produce más escritos,………………… yo *sí creo que tenga* pensamientos políticos” __(‘en otros escritos _*no creo que tuviera*_ pensamiento políticos, pero en estos sí)._
Y, la verdad, no veo cómo uno se puede inclinar a la duda sin abandonar la certeza, como dices, pero quizá no lo interpreto bien. Además, después de repetir muchas veces algo que creías incorrecto, empieza a sonarte bien y ya no sabes lo que está diciendo. Podemos dejarlo reposar un poco y retomarlo más adelante, si te parece.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## juandiego

Hola SevenDays.

Interesantes ejemplos y buen método de búsqueda.

No sé si estaréis de acuerdo pero me suenan a como una especie de doble negación con resultado afirmativo y para conseguir ese efecto, enfatizadas con el _sí_ inicial. En otras palabras, son un _NO [no creo que tenga]_ convertidos en _Sí creo que tenga_. Por alguna razón los autores intentan dejar claro que se oponen a una expectativa inicial en sentido contrario y esto se consigue muy bien afirmando una construcción que es propia de la negación.

Este recurso es válido casi para cualquier verbo y es bastante efectivo para connotar que es todo lo contrario a lo que al lector u oyente le cabría esperar.


----------



## Scalpel72

Choicy said:


> Creo que mi cuñada, que vive en San Salvador no (puede o podrá) hacer el viaje porque ha estado muy enferma.
> 
> Pienso que es (podrá)???
> 
> Gracias



The simple present has future connotations.

Mañana te doy el libro
Te llamo esta noche
Esta noche vemos televisión.

Scalpel72


----------

